# se los ve



## 82shraga

Hola

No entiendo esta frase

Acabo de volver del hospital y se los ve muy bien.

se los ve ?

Gracias


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Se ve muy bien a ellos.
Ellos tienen buen aspecto. Tienen buena salud.


----------



## 82shraga

Pero verse es un vebo reflexivo , no ?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En este caso es una construcción impersonal.
Se ve.

Se ve bien a los muchachos.


----------



## 82shraga

Como -Como se dice ?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Sí.
Se dice que vienen más tarde.
Se sale mucho por la noche etc.


----------



## plsdeluno

They appear very well/healthy, to people.  One sees them to be very well/healthy. They are seen to be very well/healthy.

Se las ve bien a las chicas, if it were girls instead of boys.


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> They appear very well/healthy, to people. One sees them to be very well/healthy. They are seen to be very well/healthy.
> 
> Se las ve bien a las chicas, if it were girls instead of boys.


 
The duplication of the direct object isn't normal. Better:
_Se ve bien a las chicas > Se las ve bien. _
_Se las ve bien a las chicas. _

Regards


----------



## plsdeluno

Thank you very much for the correction Pitt.

Kind regards


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> Thank you very much for the correction Pitt.
> 
> Kind regards


 
You are welcome!


----------



## 82shraga

Muchas gracias


----------



## plsdeluno

I think you can change the frase but still have the same meaning.

A los muchachos los ven bien.

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## aommoa

other thing that the muchacos are well but you don´t think so


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> I think you can change the frase but still have the same meaning.
> 
> A los muchachos los ven bien.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?


 
Ambas construcciones son posibles:

_(Ellos) Ven bien a los muchachos > A los muchachos los ven bien. _
_A los muchachos se les/los ve muy bien._
En una construcción impersonal con SE se prefiere *les* en vez de *los*.

Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

plsdeluno said:


> I think you can change the frase but still have the same meaning.
> 
> A los muchachos los ven bien.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?


 
I was trying to put it into a similar way like the next examples.

El castillo lo destruyeron.
Un libro lo leyeron.
Los zapatos los llevaron.


----------



## duvija

plsdeluno said:


> I was trying to put it into a similar way like the next examples.
> 
> El castillo lo destruyeron.
> Un libro lo leyeron.
> Los zapatos los llevaron.


 

These examples are no good... (except in Argentina)

saludos


----------



## roanheads

Hola duvija,
Creo que que cuando el CD *precede* el verbo, como los ejemplos de " pls ", entonces son correctos, a diferencia de cuando el CD viene después del verbo.
Lo vi a Juan. 
Pero , parece que se admite en El Cono Sur.


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> I was trying to put it into a similar way like the next examples.
> 
> El castillo lo destruyeron.
> Un libro lo leyeron.
> Los zapatos los llevaron.


 
These sentences are correct:

_(Ellos) Destruyeron el castillo > El castillo lo destruyeron._
_(Ellos) Leyeron un libro > Un libro lo leyeron._
_(Ellos) Llevaron los zapatos > Los zapatos los llevaron._

Regards


----------



## roanheads

Pitt,
De acuerdo.
Saludos.


----------



## plsdeluno

Pitt said:


> These sentences are correct:
> 
> _(Ellos) Destruyeron el castillo > El castillo lo destruyeron._
> _(Ellos) Leyeron un libro > Un libro lo leyeron._
> _(Ellos) Llevaron los zapatos > Los zapatos los llevaron._
> 
> Regards


 

Thank you Pitt, this is what i was saying.   Maybe i should have used a bit more context.

Using this method, i was trying to put :se los ve bien: (los muchachos) into :Los muchachos los ven bein: 

However i seem to have not quite got it.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Se los ve bien = they look all right

Los ven bien = they (e.g. the doctors) think they're doing well.


El castillo lo destruyeron/Un libro lo leyeron/los zapatos los llevaron: *Not* right in Argentina!!!


----------



## roanheads

Hola Jorge,
¿ Qué sé yo ? pero parece que el DPD lo confirma.

*5.2. *Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_).

Pero , claro, no se admite todo igual por el mundo hispánico entero.


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> Thank you Pitt, this is what i was saying. Maybe i should have used a bit more context.
> 
> Using this method, i was trying to put :se los ve bien: (los muchachos) into :Los muchachos los ven bein:
> 
> However i seem to have not quite got it.


 
Impersonalidad con la 3a persona del plural:
_(Ellos) Ven a los muchachos bien > A los muchachos los ven bien._

Impersonalidad con "se":
_Se ve a los muchachos bien > A los muchachos se los/les ve bien._ 

Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

Pitt said:


> Impersonalidad con la 3a persona del plural:
> _(Ellos) Ven a los muchachos bien > A los muchachos los ven bien._
> 
> Impersonalidad con "se":
> _Se ve a los muchachos bien > A los muchachos se los/les ve bien._
> 
> Saludos


 
Pitt Thank you very much kind regards


----------



## Morena Garcia

Para mí lo correcto es decir:
"Se les ve muy bien". Es decir que la persona que ha ido al hospital a "verles" constata que están muy bien, se les ve bien.


----------



## Pitt

Morena Garcia said:


> Para mí lo correcto es decir:
> "Se les ve muy bien". Es decir que la persona que ha ido al hospital a "verles" constata que están muy bien, se les ve bien.


 
Que yo sepa en una construcción impersonal con *se* se prefiere *les* en vez de *los*. Pero en todo caso *los* corresponde a la norma: *Los* es el complemento directo y *les *es un leísmo admitido.

Saludos


----------

